# Looking for clove polyps



## garwood (Oct 27, 2012)

hi, I'm looking for all types of clove polyps(green,yellow,white,blue,purple,etc) anthelia, and any photosynthetic gorgonians. If anyone has any listed above that they want to part with please let me know. thanx


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

Check with member *Alowe*


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

I have a dark burgundy clove polyp that showed up as a hitchhiker on another coral and has slowly taken over the top of the tank. It's on a rock that I can't remove but there is enough mass to remove sections if you want some.
I am north of Barrie, if you want to do the drive or can leave it with a store on my travels, but please don't ask me to deliver as there is no charge for the polyps.


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

That sounds very nice. I'd be willing to pay for some...


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I have green cloves.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## garwood (Oct 27, 2012)

Crayon said:


> I have a dark burgundy clove polyp that showed up as a hitchhiker on another coral and has slowly taken over the top of the tank. It's on a rock that I can't remove but there is enough mass to remove sections if you want some.
> I am north of Barrie, if you want to do the drive or can leave it with a store on my travels, but please don't ask me to deliver as there is no charge for the polyps.


sounds interesting thanx but a little too far unfortunately


----------



## garwood (Oct 27, 2012)

matti2uude said:


> I have green cloves.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


got any pics


----------



## garwood (Oct 27, 2012)

Sea MunnKey said:


> Check with member *Alowe*


ok thanx....


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

garwood said:


> got any pics


No but I will get some.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

Careful what you wish for. My tank is covered in these damn things!!!!! I placed my BTA on them and it's clearing them right up LOL 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## garwood (Oct 27, 2012)

matti2uude said:


> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


those look nice. I'm very interested, maybe we can make some arrangement for after boxing day. I see you live in scar so I'm close. thanx


----------



## garwood (Oct 27, 2012)

matti2uude said:


> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


hey sent you a pm about the cloves


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

I have rainbow cloves if interested


----------



## garwood (Oct 27, 2012)

explor3r said:


> I have rainbow cloves if interested


never seen those but they sound colorful. have any pics by chance. I am prob interested tho, looking for all diff colors. thanx


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

explor3r said:


> I have rainbow cloves if interested


I'm interested! Where are you located and what is your price?


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Norman said:


> I'm interested! Where are you located and what is your price?


Im at Bayview and Sheppard can make u a $20 frag..


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

I will send you a pm


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

explor3r said:


> I have rainbow cloves if interested


clove1st

Got some from Alex - they are really pretty and very hardy.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Ok, here's some advice, clove polyps are pretty invasive. If you are going to put them in your tank spend a wee bit and get some nice ones. They grow very quick. It's a good idea to keep them somewhat isolated on their own rock so they can't spread too much. 
I have 2 kinds in my tank from Fragcave. The Rainbow and a Yellow. They are very very pretty!


----------



## garwood (Oct 27, 2012)

picked up this gorg yesterday
so who ever wants to part with some cloves this weekend that lives in the gta pls let me know.


----------



## Patwa (Jan 30, 2014)

I've got lots of photosynthetic gorgonians in my tank (prolly too much if you ask me!). Some I can sell as a colony, some I can sell as frags. Shoot me a PM if you're interested.

I've got 8 different species of photosynthetic gorgs (7 from Caribbean/Atlantic and 1 from the Pacific).

Don't ask for photos, got none ...best to come and see them in person.

Willing to trade for a frag of that sweetass rainbow clove though! 

z


----------



## garwood (Oct 27, 2012)

id love to see what you got for gorgs. also want some of that rainbow clove. just need to get some free time from work.as soon as I can get some free time I will definitely give you a shout. would you be able to tell me if that is plexuralla in the pic


----------



## Patwa (Jan 30, 2014)

looks like yours is a plexaura.

I have plexaurella. Plexaurella is the big one..aka giant slit-pore - is that the one you want?? that's the one I have a few frags of ready to go...don't have frags of much else, but I do have colonies of some I can sell ... I best get chopping


----------



## garwood (Oct 27, 2012)

Patwa said:


> looks like yours is a plexaura.
> 
> I have plexaurella. Plexaurella is the big one..aka giant slit-pore - is that the one you want?? that's the one I have a few frags of ready to go...don't have frags of much else, but I do have colonies of some I can sell ... I best get chopping


sorry to take so long to get back. thanks for the id, I guess the plexaurella is more robust of the two. if not this weekend then next for sure I will be avail to come check them out if good for you.


----------

